# Leffacement du disque a échoué



## M. Paul (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à reformater un disque dur externe (2,5" de 30Go provenant d'un vieil iBook ).
Il est monté dans un boitier externe firewire.

Utilitaire de disque m'indique 137,44Go et refuse de le formater : 


> Leffacement du disque a échoué. Erreur*:
> POSIX reports: Lopération na pas pu sachever. Impossible dallouer de la mémoire



Je crois me souvenir qu'avant de passer à Snow Leopard, je n'avais pas de souci...

Un moyen de m'en sortir ?
:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

M. Paul a dit:


> Un moyen de m'en sortir ?
> :rose:



Je crains que non : lorsqu'Utilitaire de disque affiche une capacité fantaisiste pour un disque dur, ça signifie en principe que le disque est mort de chez mort. Je pense que si ce disque était monté en interne, Utilitaire de disque t'indiquerait un état SMART "défectueux" !


----------



## M. Paul (15 Septembre 2010)

Argh...


> Description du disque*:	Oxford Semiconductor Ltd.	Capacité totale*:	137,44 Go (137*438*952*960 octets)
> Bus de connexion*:	FireWire	État décriture*:	Lire/écrire
> Type de connexion*:	Externe	État S.M.A.R.T.*:	Non géré
> Identifiant de connexion*:	512372418681243	Schéma de carte de partition*:	Non formaté


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

M. Paul a dit:


> Argh...



Ben oui, c'est bien ce que je te disais, pour connaître l'état SMART, faut que le disque soit connecté en interne, sur un disque externe, le système ne peut pas accéder à l'information !

Cela dit, pour un disque dit de 30 Go, le système (utilitaire de disque) devrait t'indiquer une capacité de 30 Go si c'est Snow Leopard, ou 27 et quelques si c'est 10.5 ou plus ancien*, mais en aucun cas 137,44. Chaque fois que j'ai vu ce genre de situation, le disque était irrémédiablement foutu.

(*) depuis Mac OS X 10.6, le système compte 1000 octets pour 1 Ko (10 puissance 3 octets, puis 6 pour les Mo et 9 pour les Go ), alors que sur les systèmes précédents, c'était 1024 (2 puissance 10 octets pour les Ko, 20 pour les Mo et 30 pour les Go).


----------



## M. Paul (15 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chaque fois que j'ai vu ce genre de situation, le disque était irrémédiablement foutu.


Bon j'ai ressorti un 2,5" de 20Go et je l'ai remonté dans le boitier. Pas de souci.

De profundis 30Go Fujitsu :rateau:


----------



## fau6il (15 Septembre 2010)

M. Paul a dit:


> Je crois me souvenir qu'avant de passer à Snow Leopard, je n'avais pas de souci...
> Un moyen de m'en sortir ?
> :rose:



_
Une minute avant de mourir, il était encore vivant. 
Le sortir de sa boîte et le remplacer par un autre, vite fait bien fait! 
La preuve par l'expérience... _


----------

